# Floor Question



## AutumnRose (Aug 2, 2014)

We are first time goat owners and are working on their new home before they arrive. We are converting a large shed into their "barn". Plan on cutting out section of wood floor where they will bed. Underneath is #2 stone. Gets good drainage. Just wondering what the best thing to add over rock will be? See many prefer dirt, some sand, some small stone? Live in upstate NY so winters do get cold. Plan on raised bedding platforms. Any suggestions will be great. Thanks in advance for the help. 

hlala:


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

I would put dirt in but in the winter time put some straw in there or wood shavings


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I had pea gravel and it did great, heard sand was good, added a layer of sand and the smell and flies went through the roof. I just scooped out all the sand and added clean pea gravel back.

I don't know if dirt might be better, but for me I am sticking with gravel.


----------



## AutumnRose (Aug 2, 2014)

Do you find you loose a lot of stone when cleaning? Just rake and pick up? Add bedding on floor in winter?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I loose some, I do put a little bedding down now too, but just enough to lock up with the berries then the pitchfork can go under and the stones fall out. It is worth saying there is a tiny bit of extra berry grabbing I just put them in a bucket, might be a cup or two left after cleaning.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Many people using a gravel floor for the first time tend to take out an extra bit of gravel with the bedding. You'll quickly learn you really *must* resist the urge to "dig out the wet stuff", because then you will just have large holes. Ask me how I know!! :ROFL:

If you compact the floor very well before putting down any bedding, and when you clean, only clean the bedding layer off, you will have a solid, clean barn floor that lasts forever. If you clean out the bedding and allow time to air out occasionally and lime them regularly, you won't have overpowering odors. I absolutely love my wash rock floors!


----------



## AutumnRose (Aug 2, 2014)

AutumnRose said:


> Do you find you loose a lot of stone when cleaning? Just rake and pick up? Add bedding on floor in winter?





Chadwick said:


> I loose some, I do put a little bedding down now too, but just enough to lock up with the berries then the pitchfork can go under and the stones fall out. It is worth saying there is a tiny bit of extra berry grabbing I just put them in a bucket, might be a cup or two left after cleaning.


How thick of a layer of pea stone do you have? I will have about 4-6" I can fill in. Do you lime or clean it in any way to help with odor, etc.?


----------



## AutumnRose (Aug 2, 2014)

What about using some crusher run. That's what its called around here. Gravel in assorted sizes mixed with stone dust. Packs hard but still drains. use it for our driveway. Too hard..not drain enough...hard to clean or keep smell down? Any thoughts?


----------



## TylerTX (May 23, 2014)

We have natural sand and no need for gravel but we put cheap hay (straw isn't available down here) with a generous dusting of lime underneath. The lime seems to hinder ants and odor. 

In the fall we stop removing the bedding and just dust and add another layer. By winter the layers form a thick mat that slowly decomposes. Heat from the decomposing mat keeps the goats warm when it gets cold. All our girls seem comfortable on that mat and come spring, we have great compost for the garden.

My grandpa used to do this in North Dakota. He was one smart farmer.


----------

